# Scott Sponsoring



## Akumlehn (2. November 2001)

Hi

war neulich bei meinem Händler und da war gerade der Scott-Vertreter vor Ort.
Die haben da was gelabert von Sponsoring etc für 2 Fahrer.
Irgendwie ging es da um den Unterschied zwischen dem Sponsoringumfang.
Einmal gabs sowas wie A und als zweites halt Paket B.
Wo ist der Unterschied?
Jemand hier nen Plan im Forum?
thx and ciao
Andreas


----------



## RobBj123 (2. November 2001)

Bei Scott dürfen die Händler, je nachdem wieviel sie für Scott verkaufen, Fahrer sponsoren. Kleine Händler können einen Fahrer unterstützen, größere vielleicht auch drei. Bei diesem Sponsoring bekommen die Fahrer dann die Rahmen sehr viel billiger. Ausserdem müssen die Fahrer eine gewisse Anzahl Klamotten kaufen und natürlich auch mit dem Scott Kram fahren.
Wo der A/B Unterschied ist, weiss ich auch nicht. Vielleicht bekommen die A Fahrer mehr Unterstützung, aber dann kann es nur sehr wenige A Fahrer geben...

ciao
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (3. November 2001)

Point hat ein Nachwugsprogram mit  A-B-C Sponsoringverträgen.
Bei C bekommste Bekleidung incl. Helm gesponsort. Bei B das selbe und 5000 DM Warengutschein und bei A wieder das selbe aber mit 15000 DM Warengutschein. 
Bitte berichtige mich Buh Man, fals es nicht stimmt.
Ich denke, dass das bei Scott dann so ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## Hitecdriver (8. November 2001)

A-Sponsoring  auch voll Sponsoring geht nicht über Händler sondern über die Firma direkt bzw. importeur. Voll- Sponsoring, weil der Fahrer das bike gestellt bekommt! 
B-Sponsoring auch Co-Factory heisst, dass der fahrer das material billiger bekommt!


----------

